# Have You Listened to Enya?



## Nick (Aug 22, 2009)

Listening to Enya's music helped me get through a really bad time...it gave me hope and encouragement. So next time you're feeling down about something, maybe pay her a visit.

Watermark
The Memory of Trees
China Roses
On Your Shore


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 23, 2009)

I've listened to Enya many times.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes I have, you might also pay some attention to Loreena McKennitt.

These songs might also peak your interest:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxTpvA-pUG0 - The Mummers Dance (Loreena McKennitt)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il5YwAtLGYw - The Voice (Eimear Quinn)


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 3, 2009)

I know enya, thats the chick that everyone listens to but few admit it.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 2, 2009)

have rason it makes me relaxed every minute I hear enya of all this shit of pay bills and pay all that shit


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm pretty sure enya music was playing when i was born. =P


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2009)

Enya Track Recipe:
-4/4 time, driven by pizzicato strings
-Fake chorus made of multiple samples of one singer

....Yes works better for me!


----------



## Naughtypaws (Nov 29, 2009)

Carribean Blue is an almost perfect song - as is Storms Over Africa. Enya can be brilliant or boring, but some of her stuff (like those two tracks) will never fade from my life's playlist. They have good videos too!

Orinoco Flow - her big hit - was not her best though IMHO.


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> Carribean Blue is an almost perfect song - as is Storms Over Africa. Enya can be brilliant or boring, but some of her stuff (like those two tracks) will never fade from my life's playlist. They have good videos too!
> 
> Orinoco Flow - her big hit - was not her best though IMHO.


 
lol I hate that song. I like her slow stuff. She's better at it.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Nov 29, 2009)

My favorites of hers include "May It Be" (from "Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring") and "Fallen Embers."


----------



## Linzys (Nov 29, 2009)

I like Enya. I enjoy Caribbean Blue.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 29, 2009)

Boadicea

Hope Has a Place

Lazy Days

Only If


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Dec 19, 2009)

I love Enya, both she and her music are beautiful.

Smaointe. Book Of Days.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 20, 2009)

I listen to quite a bit of new age music. 
My favorite is a playlist I have of Gregorian, and Enya, as well as some neoclassical music, and Martial Industrial.


----------



## Takun (Dec 20, 2009)

Not on purpose.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, yes and fuck yes. 

She's an inspiration.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 20, 2009)

I grew up listening to Enya. I have nearly all her CD's.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm surprised she has so many fans.

I prefer Pink Floyd for relaxing music.


----------

